# EV Memes



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Memes are part of Internet culture. I thought it might be a little fun to share some memes here (if that's your thing).

I was inspired to create something recently after repeatedly mishearing the names of a couple of popular electric vehicles (not Tesla) and wanted to commemorate this humorous take for others. I'm going to preface that i am not fluently multilingual and recognize that language is varied and complex, but sometimes native speakers of one language can find some humor in the pronunciation (in this case, proper names) or misunderstanding (needed to make the meme work) by others.

[ATTACH type="full" width="500px" alt="Title: An exclusive! (with electrek "e" logo). Panel 1: Black window with serious look says "How're you getting along?" Panel 2: Fred Lambert with Tesla Roadster in background says, "I'm umm, Taycan, Mach-E." Panel 3: Liam Neeson on cell phone with worried look on face from Taken film. Panel 4: Anthony Mackie's Falcon character with stern look. Panel 5: Black Window with surprised face."]38563._xfImport[/ATTACH]

You'll need to be a regular listener of the Electrek podcast to really get it. Here's a hint: Fred Lambert often pronounces Taycan like "taken" and Mach-E as "mackie". Yes, sorry, it's a bad meme.


----------

